# PowerVr or adreno?



## fireman9iner (May 11, 2012)

Stupid question but is this powervr, adreno or neither?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

PowerVR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

